# Trolling lures



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

What are your most successful/favorite lures to troll to target flathead?i goot a couple of sx-40, rapala, lively lures i fish land base in the creek because i hasn't gotten my kayak yet. and just was curious what lures do you guy use with a good catch rate


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I thought trolling was limited to internet users who send provocative messages designed to elicit negative responses&#8230; or alternatively used as a verb to describe the actions of weird looking creatures who reside under rickety old bridges back in the middle ages. ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Berkely flicker shad in red and black.
Has accounted for more flathead for me than any other lure and often picks up the big ones too.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Flathead aren't picky, put something in their face and they'll hit it. Therefore it's all about depth. Flatties sit on the bottom and wait in ambush for something to wander past. You want a lure that runs within a metre of the bottom and touches down occasionally to kick up a puff of mud or sand. I'd recommend cheaper lures like the Berkeleys too because you don't need to go more expensive and flathead have a habit of inhaling lures. If they get it right down thy can do a lot of damage to leaders with their rough mouths.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Not picky? thats for sure,
I saw a flathead take an army ration pack can opener, to which a hook had been tied....much to the surprise of the troopy who cast it.

Cheers andybear


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

andybear said:


> Not picky? thats for sure,
> I saw a flathead take an army ration pack can opener, to which a hook had been tied....much to the surprise of the troopy who cast it.
> 
> Cheers andybear


I've seen video of Snapper taken on a ring spanner with a treble on it too.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

bunsen said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Not picky? thats for sure,
> ...


I've seen that video too. I think it's one of Paul Worsteling's. Pretty Clever, but the guy is still a knob.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Dragging a 4" sp on a jig head big enough to get it down and keep it down will work, and generally cheaper than HB lures.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Have to agree with the depth bit. Anything that gets down real close to the bottom is good. Tough I must say I've had more luck with longer profile lures than short chubby ones.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Pink Lively Lures Micro Mullet. best flatty slayer ever


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

My last flatty fell to rob gaden warlock 45.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Bigdyl said:


> Pink Lively Lures Micro Mullet. best flatty slayer ever


same lure i use land base a bit, and years ago in my pop boat shame you can get them at bcf now and only on their online website at least they're still selling them


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

As mentioned, use a lure that's depth appropriate for the area you're fishing. I've had success using atomic minnows and sugar deep minnows in 0.5-1.5m of water. For deeper water (1.5-4m) I like the micro mullets and koolie minnows. Basically any lure that I can see actively tapping the bottom as I paddle will catch a flattie.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Interestingly enough, I gave up using micro mullets here as I never caught anything on them. I did have one bitten off after 1 microsecond of drag so I think it was taken by a shark.
However I have caught a few flathead on them down south.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

As others have said, it's not the lure, it's the depth. I want mine hitting bottom every 10-20 seconds or so. Most lures have a maximum depth on the packaging. Find a lure to suit your depth or (what I normally do) find a depth to suit your lure. sx40 and sx48 are good between 2 and 2.5m. If you impart a bit of extra erratic action then they will swim slightly shallower (2m) than if you leave them alone (2.5m). If I need a bit more depth then switch to Predatek Minmins (3-3.5m). After 4m you're into diffucult territory except for the Koolies (?), Predatek Boomerangs (8m), etc.

Remember that trolling less that 2m is less likely to yield as you will run over the top of all fish before your lure gets there and scare them.


----------

